# My very first pidgie!!



## Newpigeonmommy (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello! I am new to the forum and very new to the world of pigeons.
Little about me: I am a 22 year old full time student with 9 other pets beyond the new pidge.

And without further ado, miss Arianna Mae:

















She was brought in to the rehab that I'm currently doing an internship with. She had three punctures in her chest, most likely made by a hawk. They were pretty nasty, but I was really surprised at how fast they healed! She is banded, but were unable to track the band, so I brought her home with me!

She is already settling in very nicely- so far we have had no issues whatsoever!


----------



## jaysonpena (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice lucky bird


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Newpigeonmommy, welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for stepping in and taking on this beautiful little one's care.

I am sure you have spent some time going through a lot of the information here, but if you are ever puzzled on anything or need advice, there are lots of great people here who would be more than happy to help you out.

Good luck with Arianna Mae,

Karyn


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to you and Arianna Mae! Beautiful pigeon! Thank you so much for taking her in. Just curious .. is the band an NPA band?

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Welcome, newpigeonmommy and Arianna Mae! You will find great information from great pigeon lovers here. She is a beauty!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have fun with your new friend, just to warn you pigeons are like potato chips...It is hard to just have one...LOL..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

A pleasure meet to you, Arianna Mae!! You are a beauty!

And, lucky you, newpigeonmommy! *WELCOME* TO THE SITE!!

Spirit Wings is correct...we bet you will end up with more than one of these delightful feathered pijies!

We will look forward to further adventures/updates!!

Shi and her gang: MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles 

and rehabbed bacony pijies: VALentino and JoJoe Feathered Feet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

A BIG welcome to you and your pretty bird! 

Thank you for offering her a home!


----------



## Newpigeonmommy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome!

She is absolutely adorable, isn't she?? 

Lol, for me it seems as if animals in need are potato chips for me- Ari brings the total to ten pets at home (and one little boy who has sadly passed from the neglect of his previous owner), and only one of them is not a rescue. 
At the rehab where I intern I'm already becoming known as the lady with the soft spot for the pidgies and doves 

I know the band was not NPA or AU, but I was not the one who was in charge of looking up the band-- I was just told that they weren't able to trace it. 

I'm amazed at how well her injuries have healed-- she was brought to us June 28th, and all of the wounds are gone!! New feathers are growing in very nicely.


----------

